# Outdoor furniture clear coat



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I have some western cedar chairs and table that are unfinished now but need a great clear coat protector on them before they hit the deck. I originally thought of using the same (left over) protectant as I used for the deck but thought better, So.... What is a great clear protector for the wooden outdoor furniture?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oil base tint base paint.. no tint added...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

S.E. Georgia...a lot of sun and high humidity?
Spar varnish is the most often recommended, but you need to ask around at places like yacht clubs or chandlers.
Personally, I've given up on anything that's waterborne, clear gloss, or not specifically approved for horizontal exterior surfaces.
If you find something that actually lasts for more than a couple of years, please let _us_ know! 
Stick has high elevation, meaning a LOT of UV where he is, so maybe he's found the answer(?).
https://www.westsystem.com/instruction-2/epoxy-basics/finish-coatings/
https://www.systemthree.com/product...MI6c2_o_Lj2gIVhbjACh1OagiWEAAYASAAEgKnrPD_BwE


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here's a read...

.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I read somewhere that a clear deck spray is good for outdoor furniture. I am talking about a pump up sprayer. Anything would beat using a brush unless you are mentally ill.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> here's a read...
> 
> .


Not addressed in most of the literature is the need for the product to be stripped to "bare" wood when the coating has to be reapplied after the two - three year life. May not be too bad on something smaller like a deck chair, but it gets to be a chore when you're looking at a deck.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tomp913 said:


> Not addressed in most of the literature is the need for the product to be stripped to "bare" wood when the coating has to be reapplied after the two - three year life. May not be too bad on something smaller like a deck chair, *but it gets to be a chore when you're looking at a deck.*


go at it like a wood floor refinishing..


----------



## mikececilsmith (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, About 10 years ago I made some Adirondack chairs for my courtyard. I used a Sikkens Cetol outdoor finish (I think it's a deck stain). I used a stain with a light oak color, but you can get it clear if you want. I bought this (sort of expensive) because it has a great UV protection. Nothing last forever, I have had to refinish the top side of this furniture once but I have not touched the underside and it still looks great. They do get dirty, but the finish color has lasted. It's been a good product for me.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Sikkens Cetol is used on boat teak and holds up well. It can be repaired around scratches etc without stripping the whole piece. Used it on a boat in salt water, fresh coat after 3 years. Boats with varnish stripped down and 7 coats same period. Cetol is not as high a shine but is great.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I gave up on wooden outdoor furniture years ago and went to powder coated aluminum, seems to last for ever.
On my boat replaced with fiberglass, stainless steel, or Starboard.

Had to repaint my house,clear western cedar siding, every three years with the best house paint on the market each time.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mikececilsmith said:


> Hi, About 10 years ago I made some Adirondack chairs for my courtyard. I used a Sikkens Cetol outdoor finish (I think it's a deck stain). I used a stain with a light oak color, but you can get it clear if you want. I bought this (sort of expensive) because it has a great UV protection. Nothing last forever, I have had to refinish the top side of this furniture once but I have not touched the underside and it still looks great. They do get dirty, but the finish color has lasted. It's been a good product for me.


Sikkens is some very good stuff..


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

All film-forming clear finishes I know about fail due to UV from the sun. Problem is that they peel, requiring a lot of work to prepare the surface to re-coat. How about 100% tung oil, thinned with mineral spirits? It won't form a film, but will make the wood look beautiful. And you just re-coat with more of the same when it begins to fade. It's what they used on the teak decks of submarines in WWII, and they saw some harsh conditions. It won't be your low-cost option though.


----------



## a548402653 (8 mo ago)

seems to be there isnt really a good way to finish wood for permanent exterior usage unless one is up to re-applying the clear coat every few years (2-3)

am i correcT?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

a548402653 said:


> seems to be there isnt really a good way to finish wood for permanent exterior usage unless one is up to re-applying the clear coat every few years (2-3)
> 
> am i correcT?


yes sir - you are correct (100% correct).


----------



## Jared355 (3 mo ago)

Sikkens if I’m spelling it right is really good


----------

